# ".MOV" to ".AVI" crisis!!! Help!!!!



## CoolLiar (Aug 3, 2001)

I'm new to this forum so please bear with me.

I need to know if anyone out there knows how to change a [*.mov] file into an [*.avi] file. I've been trying to figure it out for weeks!!!! If anyone out there can help me, puuuhhhlease feel free to do so!! I would be forever grateful.

Thank you,
Cameron


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

http://www.digital-digest.com/nickyguides/mov2avi.htm


----------



## zjmedia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi,
I recommend you another software named WinAVI Video Converter http://www.winavi.com/video-converter.htm. In fact, it is a complete solution for video file converting and burning. It can convert MoV to AVI in 15 minutes with stunning video quality. Try it and have a good luck!


----------

